# REVIEW: Nitenumen NE01 (XM-L2 , 1x18650)



## realista (May 4, 2016)

*First impressions:*
Shipped from: Gearbest for review purpose


It arrived in a well packaged box representing all the primary information about the product, just like every other respectable brand is actually doing with their own products.
The box contains all the accessories showed by pictures and the most important feature of this flashlight is to be really small and portable!! Its design is a lot similar to the Nitecore MH20 but i can’t compare them because i’ve never owned a MH20.

All i can say is that’s an affascinating EDC flashlight with the advantage to using a respectable 18650 battery form factor,capable of longer runtimes…. still maintaining small overall dimensions.












































*Modes and estimated lumens:*
Switch type: ELECTRONIC
There are “ 5 ” modes in the following order:
Ultralow – Low – Med – High – Turbo 
and 2 hidden modes: Strobo and SOS.


From OFF state, just 1 click and it starts from ultralow, then low….until turbo, then the next click will turn OFF the flashlight and another one click restart ultralow, low, med...but if you double click the switch you can directly go to turbo, whatever is the starting point mode (medium, low..)
Starting from every mode (except hidden modes), just keep the button clicked 1 second and the flashlight turns OFF.
The only one way to acces strobo and SOS is from OFF state, keep the button clicked 1 second and you’re in strobo, another click and SOS, another click and OFF.

My estimated lumens are 1000


*>>>LIGHT >>> The angle of refraction:*




*Weight and dimensions measurements (made myself, not by specs):*
This flashlight weighs precisely 91,1 gr
Height 10,6 cm
Diameter 2,5 cm
Head diameter 3,2 cm


*Construction quality:*
There aren’t evidence of defects or assebling errors and my unit is perfect.
The integrated microusb port is a nice added feature,and considering how much “short” is the flashlight (just 10,6cm) this is a respectable result.


What about LED STATUS ?
Reading the instruction sheet, there should be a GREEN led (hidden under the rubber button) to display the right moment when the internal battery is fully charged by microusb, but in reality there is a BLUE led.
I initially thought that my unit was defective, i charged 2 18650 batteries of 3,3v and the RED led was always showing the charging period, but when i have seen blue led i extracted batteries and i tested them to be 3,96v with multimeter, what’s wrong?
Nothing… i reinserted them into the flashlight and WAITED more time (30m,45m…) and then i tested the voltage and it was 4,21v, so i think that you have to not rely on the color of the led, because when the blue color starts to be showed, you still have to WAIT for a “real” complete charge.
Not a big problem, and maybe it’s only a little defect of my unit.


Speaking about its light beam, the tint is colder than a Sunwayman C22C but warmer than a Nitecore EC11 and the central hotspot is really good for long distances, more than EC11 and C22C ( C22C isn’t good for long distances).
I really appeciated the quite large and usable spill of this flashlight, conjoint the ability to throws a considerable amount of light and i must say it’s one of the most well balanced item to use on every occasion, when you need a light not for a precise utilization (long range or short range) but widely usable at 360 degrees.


Lanyard hole: PRESENT (one)


Threads came FULLY GREASED












































*Led Tint, reflector and lense:*
The led is well centered and its tint is cold white
Reflector made of: SMOOTH – ALUMINUM
Lense made of: GLASS with AR coating












*
Outside beamshot at 25 meters, only at FULL power (same place for all my reviews)*
(1GIF)
*Wall beamshot at 250 centimeters, from lower to higher power (same place for all my reviews)*






*Ceiling bounce test with LUXmeter:*








*PROS:*
- microusb port
- use of 18650 but still small/short body
- well spaced 5 modes
- beam hotspot capable to cover medium/high distances
- price is fair, really low with Gearbest coupon or flash sales


*CONS:*
- while charging, blue led starts from 3,96v and not at 4,2v (but real loading is not affected)


*Final thoughts and why you should buy it:*
If you’re like me ...being a fan of 18650 flashlights, and you never owned a “micro 18650” flashlight like sunwayman C22C or a DQG 18650 and other similar articles, you have to buy this Nitenumen NE01 (or the Nitecore MH20 that’s similar) because it’s really hard to see a flashlight so much desiderable and capable to satisfy you at any time, and i have to remember you that real lumens are in my opinion truly embarassing (1000) for a 10,6 cm long flashlight and yes, it get’s very hot after time at Turbo mode, but not so much scalding as i sincerely expected considering its size, and this is a good indication in my opinion. 




_Thanks for reading....._
_….and if you notice some bad written phrases, feel free to correct me suggesting the right way to write it!! _


----------



## Ryp (May 5, 2016)

Nice review! The light looks very familiar...


----------



## eekazum (May 5, 2016)

"Multitask hybrid"? Sure does look familiar. Glad to hear it does the advertised 1000 lumens. Actually, that's a pretty good price for that kind of output.


----------



## el soluna (May 5, 2016)

What this isn't familiar this is copycat already.
and they even copy the series name. Unbelievable.
Shouldn't Nitecore consider suing them?
And I think your review is well done, but inappropriate


----------



## realista (May 5, 2016)

el soleluna, i don't think it is inappropriate... i' just a reviewer and i can't change the fact that this is a copy of the MH20, for what i can see it's well built for the price but it's natural to think that an original nitecore could perform even better or could have a better lifespan.

but.... this is not a nitecore flashlight and i can't know if maybe their designer sold this particular project to other flashlight producers


----------



## eekazum (May 6, 2016)

i don't think the review is inappropriate either. And while it is obvious the design of this light was deeply influenced by another, there are glaring differences which separate the mh20 from the ne01. The reviewer is just sharing his findings and opinions and he has kept his language politely neutral and professional.


----------



## tsk1979 (May 30, 2016)

I got this light from gearbest today, however when I put in 18650 and connected USB charger all I get is fast blinking of red LED which means some error condition. Will charge cell in external charger and see if it works. Could be an issue with the batteries or the flashlight is bad.


----------



## Phlogiston (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for the review, *realista* :thumbsup: 

Even if Nitenumen are ripping off Nitecore's intellectual property, I still think it's good to have objectively reviewed information available, because it gives everyone a chance to judge for themselves. 

I'm not too worried about the odd behaviour of the charging light, as long as the charging process itself is safe. Have you been able to leave the cell in the light for a while after charging ends, to see if it does actually terminate properly?


----------



## realista (May 30, 2016)

yes....if you wait more time the final voltage is perfectly around 4.2v


----------



## elrosso (Feb 9, 2019)

Are there any new alternatives for this MH20 clone?


----------

